# datentyp ermitteln



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

hallo,

ich habe ein JTExtfield, in die nur positive Integerzahlen eingetragen werden dürfen;

wie kann ich ermittlen ob der eingegebene wert ein pos Integer (2) ist und nicht etwa ein double (2,3) ?


----------



## clemson (4. Sep 2006)

guck mal nach dem InputVerifier, der wird dir helfen...


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

danke für die antwort,

gibt es noch eine andere lösung wie

isDouble(meinTextField.getText());    ???


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2006)

Warum erstellt du nicht ein Document für das JTextField, welches nur zulässt, dass Integer eingetragen werden?


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

vergesst einfach, dass es sich um ein textfeld handelt 

wie kann ich den datentyp irgendeiner Zahl ermitteln (int oder double)?


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2006)

öhm ... wie liegt die Zahl den vor? In nem String?


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

ja, genau als String z.b. String meineEingabe= "2,3" oder  String meineEingabe= "2.3"


----------



## The_S (4. Sep 2006)

Wenn du auf Double bzw. Float überprüfen möchtest musst du zuerst das Komma in ein Punkt wandlen (String#replace) und dann kannst du nach belieben parsen und fängst dann die Exception.


----------



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

ok danke


----------

